
Show HN: Snekp.it (built at Recurse Center) - palferrari
https://github.com/ryanml/Snekp.it
======
palferrari
I never made a game of any kind before, so this was a fun project. Inspired by
agar.io and slither.io, Snekpit is classic snake for many players at once.
Check it out here:
[https://snekpit.herokuapp.com/](https://snekpit.herokuapp.com/)

It's far from perfect, but I hope it provides you some temporary enjoyment :3
(It should work okay on mobile, but since snake by nature is precise it is a
little more difficult)

